# Pink Floyd Hat and the Desert Rat



## Firemajic (Aug 1, 2015)

I crashed in this harsh desert land
passed out in the burning sand
I thought I was going to die
under the relentless cobalt sky

There appeared a tan desert ship
and he said "you've had one helluva trip
let me take you to this cool oasis
it is one of my favorite places"

The camel carried me across the shifting sand
where dust devils boogied over the desolate land
He said " you are going to be just fine
in this magic place of mine"

I woke up beside a cool oasis
saw some strange and wonderful faces
a large golden scarab was wearing King Tut's crown
and tomb mummies dressed as circus clowns

Old King Tut was wearing his boogie shoes
Cleopatra was getting on her groove
the sphinx was making love to a silver bong
as a camel quartet spanked the gong

The barkeep was a psychedelic desert rat
wearing a Pink Floyd baseball cap
he softly whistled "Comfortably Numb"
as he mixed me a coke and rum

Birds of paradise chilled in the Twizzler trees
that swayed in the cool oasis breeze
pale scorpions jived in the brown sugar sand
grooving to the camel band

We made love under the Twizzler trees
slept and partied in the oasis breeze
I soon forgot about the burning sand
because I was in love with the camel man 

Then one day I saw the oasis was dry
burned to dust under the desert sky
the Twizzler trees were slowly dying
and the birds of paradise were softly crying

I searched but couldn't find the camel man
he was gone and so was the band
I couldn't find the barkeep rat
all that was left was his Pink Floyd hat

It was time to leave this desert land
no reason to stay without the camel man
so I put on the Pink Floyd hat
left the oasis and never looked back

My memories are being erased from the sand
by the dust devils who rule this hellish land
ghostly music drifts on the breeze
mourning the death of the Twizzler trees..


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 1, 2015)

"barkeep was a psychedelic desert rat wearing a Pink Floyd baseball cap he softly whistled "Comfortably Numb" as he mixed me a coke and rum"

Great line. Fun poem.


----------



## musichal (Aug 1, 2015)

Great colorful imagery and a cool story make this poem rock.  I would've preferred stricter adherence to iambic pentameter for the flow, but that's probably just me.  Loved it, and the title.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 1, 2015)

Excellent title. Funny yet sad at the same time. It's hard to put those two together. 

Good job.


----------



## escorial (Aug 1, 2015)

one gets the feeling in the lightness of your words there is always a deeper meaning waiting to show itself....


----------



## Nellie (Aug 1, 2015)

All good things come to an end, even your ongoing saga on the camel's back?! Kind of sad, this verse:



> My memories are being erased from the sand
> by the dust devils who rule this hellish land
> ghostly music drifts on the breeze
> mourning the death of the Twizzler trees..



Keep us entertained with your vivid imagery!


----------



## rcallaci (Aug 1, 2015)

firegrass

A bittersweet treat- although the sands of time have left only the materiel remnants of a cherished love the memories still remain alive in vivid color. The camel man may be physically gone and his menagerie of fun loving compatriots may have dispersed amongst the winds but yet you remain to keep the twizzler  trees watered  and the candle of love burning true. 

outstanding imagery, story, tone and rhyme. this series is a three dimensional jewel...

my warmest 
bob


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 1, 2015)

Maestro.. your kind words made my heart of stone melt, I did not think that was possible... I don't want these memories anymore.. I went to the beach, the sandpipers are gone and so is the sandcastle... and so is Mac.. I dropped the sand dollar necklace into the ocean... now it is gone also. My desire to write is also gone, as dead as those  Twizzler trees... I love you bunches, and you are sooo fabulous, you always understood... I thank you...


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 1, 2015)

thanks to all who read this poem, your comments are so fabulous, and appreciated...
Escorial.... you got it... every poem I wrote had a  hidden message, but I suspect...not hidden from you, Thank you, friend extraordinaire....


----------



## musichal (Aug 1, 2015)

Afraid this was before my time here, Jul, and I was unaware of the significance of the poem.  Sorry to have missed this.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 3, 2015)

ha haaa... no problem my fabulous friend... a lot of this was before my time also... thank you...


----------



## Darkkin (Aug 3, 2015)

It is the journey that matters, that those steps were, indeed, taken.  Regret will linger now that the trip is done, but the words and memories remain, breathing fresh joy into the soul with each reading.  You brought that wonder to the readers, carrying us along with you.  And as with any good series, of course, one has to go back and reread it beginning to end. (One of life's greatest guilty pleasures.  :wink: ).  Wondrously wrought!  Write on...


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 3, 2015)

DarKKin... your words are majic.. as fabulous and unforgettable and lovely as a firefly tide...lol..and you used my own words against me..."Write on".... Maybe some day I will... Thank you... write on... Peace...Julia


----------



## RobertGilman (Aug 7, 2015)

Truly impressive how you can keep rhyming throughout the entire poem. Not only does it rhyme but it have a psychedelic lizard with a Pink Floyd hat on humming comfortably numb, that's the coolest lizard in the world I want one.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 8, 2015)

Heeey RobertGilman... I am glad you enjoyed this poem... thank you for reading and for your wonderful comments... OH! welcome to the fabulous poetry thread.. write on... Peace... Julia


----------



## Pursuit (Aug 8, 2015)

I love this poem,, You took us on a visual trip and the flow and the rhymes were stellar!!


----------



## McJibbles (Aug 9, 2015)

Dr. Seuss on an acid trip. Beautiful.


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 9, 2015)

McJibbles.. lmao..... that's a good one! love it .... Thank you for your witty comment... write on! Peace...


----------

